# Making the transition from sous chef to head chef



## shootoo (Jul 15, 2012)

How do you know you're ready to take on the job? 

I've sat in for almost a week and the place didn't burn down, the correct amount of food was ordered, and we did an efficient job

I still don't think I would be ready though. Will I know?


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

You will *know* the day AFTER you retire! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif


----------



## kaiquekuisine (Apr 11, 2013)

Lol , i think it is very hard to know if you are ready , unless you actually try. 

Take the position , and dont worry about it , if its meant to be you will continue doing a good chef , as long as you make sure good food gets out of the kitchen , everyone works efficiently and you do your job too. 

In my first restaurant i was a line cook , and the place was scheduled to close done for reform. The chef left 2 weeks before the official closing and passed her duties to me. The place didnt burn down , everyone got paid , we all did a fine job , nothing was left over and produce and supplies always came in correct quanitities ( it wasnt a big deal ). 

You just have to get organized , have an idea of how you want thing to be executed , have a plan on how to execute , not be so hard on yourself, have faith in yourself and your cooks , and double check everything. 

And don´t trust anyone , if you ask a question and recieve and answer being yes or no , having stuttered or not you check , because at the end of the day , if anything went wrong because you didnt check , it is technically your fault. 

Thats all i can really say , just immerse yourself and take the chance you are being given. 

You want know if you would have done a good job , unless you actually take the chance now will you


----------



## beastmasterflex (Aug 14, 2013)

Scheduling is really the next milestone. That's a whole ball of wax.

Many types of Head chef, depending on the status of the restaurant (busy, slow, seasonal, opening, etc.)


----------



## its bubba7 (Nov 29, 2013)

Shootoo said:


> How do you know you're ready to take on the job?
> 
> I've sat in for almost a week and the place didn't burn down, the correct amount of food was ordered, and we did an efficient job
> 
> I still don't think I would be ready though. Will I know?


"Just Do It"

You're second guessing your Expertise & your Professional Sous Chef experiences

Don't look back 

Its Bubba
"Stubborn In Your Bones"


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

I wondered the same things many years ago, I wondered if I would know when it's time. The answer was Yes, after working a lot of restaurants, Hotels, and Caterings. You need to have confidence that, when you walk through the door of your restaurant, you can handle any situation that comes up. It isn't important to be strong in everything, it's important to be strong in what's important. Some Chefs are strong in managing people, some in organization, some in paperwork and menu planning. You will get better in all these in time, just make sure you know what's important in the food service your managing at the time. After you become a chef, don't stop learning. Remember where you came from...............Good Luck.............ChefBillyB


----------

